# Opinions for Purchasing a new 4x5 Round Baler



## lbfarmboy (Mar 27, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

I am in need of advice, We currently own a JD 447 (4x4) Rd. Baler with a silage kit installed and are generally satisfied with the performance but we need more capacity and we will soon be selling it and need opinions on what would be the best possible choice in a 4x5 silage special machine. So I am asking what would be the best choice for dependability, low maintenance costs and certainly high capacity.......I have been satisfied with a JD baler but have heard a lot of good from many other brands on the market, so pls. feel free to give me your opinions as it would help to make the best possible choice on our purchase of another baler.....thanks for your time, sincerely.....lbfarmboy.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

With a new machine, I think you could be color blind and do just fine. It could be red, green, yellow or whatever color, you are going to end up with a nice machine. Dealer support (knowledgeable parts/service department) would weigh heavily in my decision making process.

Larry

PS I did think of one other consideration - I'd probably stay away from any color 'economy' type baler (but IDK if silage kits are available on economy balers or not).


----------



## 10ecfarmer (Jun 9, 2015)

IMO, The dealer is 51% of the deal, no matter what color the baler is..


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

As others have said, dealer support would make the difference.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I usually research the crap out of a piece of equipment that I intend to buy because NONE of the dealers nearby are worth a crap. I have been fortunate to have a good mechanic down the road and so I seldom take anything to the dealer....but I have on a few occasions. Each visit confirms my opinion of them. I envy many of you folks who claim to have outstanding dealer support. That is non-existent here.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

lbfarmboy said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am in need of advice, We currently own a JD 447 (4x4) Rd. Baler with a silage kit installed and are generally satisfied with the performance but we need more capacity and we will soon be selling it and need opinions on what would be the best possible choice in a 4x5 silage special machine. So I am asking what would be the best choice for dependability, low maintenance costs and certainly high capacity.......I have been satisfied with a JD baler but have heard a lot of good from many other brands on the market, so pls. feel free to give me your opinions as it would help to make the best possible choice on our purchase of another baler.....thanks for your time, sincerely.....lbfarmboy.


Was just looking at 4x5 balers end of '17 season and I have a great NH dealer, so I thought NH would be automatic for me, but don't overlook Massey Ferguson (AGCO) balers. Their baler was very well thought out and they had a 2 year warranty! Others only 1yr.
Never ended up buying. Still thinking of a big square instead.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Vermeer is 2 years also


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Go yellow easy to work on parts are easy to come by and you should save a few bucks


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Swv.farmer said:


> Go yellow easy to work on parts are easy to come by and you should save a few bucks


I really like my Vermeer baler. I have an excellent Vermeer dealer for support. Young mechanics that are excellent. Priced reasonable even for a tight wad like me.

I like my 2 nearest Deere dealers and am on good terms with both (different locations of the same chain). I bought a tractor, mower and Tedder from them. They are still friends after I bought a yellow baler.


----------



## Millerranch (Jun 26, 2017)

I went to all the major dealers. I chose based on the dealer, as many others have stated. Dealer support is the most important.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

If you had good service from a JD baler as I have had I stay with JD. If you get a model with Meg-wide pickup I think you'll like it.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Here dealers aren't worth a $#@!. With that said are you looking to process your hay? I have been happy with JD balers not dealers and have had 6,8 series and currently a 459 S.S.. This is my future thoughts on a baler purchase that may interest you. With JD coming out with a processor on N.A. built balers I'm going to give them a couple years to work out the kinks and see about upgrading to one of them. In addition to the processor, they now have an accumulator that attaches to the 6 ft. balers.

It's overkill to have the 6 ft. baler but the way I look at it is you can make a full size 5 ft. bale with out the stress of overfilling the chamber and with the accumulator would save a lot of time going around picking up bales.

Not knowing your size of operation or how many bales your doing this may or may not make any sense. If they were to bring an accumulator to market for 5ft. balers I would not upgrade to a 6 ft.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Don't know much about the silage balers but have heard good things about McCale and Vermeer 504 pro.

Europe is way ahead of us in silage baling and both were designed over there.From what I hear they can bale circles around other balers in wet hay.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

swmnhay said:


> Don't know much about the silage balers but have heard good things about McCale and Vermeer 504 pro.
> 
> Europe is way ahead of us in silage baling and both were designed over there.From what I hear they can bale circles around other balers in wet hay.


Mchale are nice. I was thinking it may have been my next one. Their chamber is 5.5 ft. which I really liked, then Deere went and added that accumulator and I think there are just to many advantages to using one to pass on it for my operation. I have liked what I've read on Vermeer as well.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If your comfortable with a green baler than by all means stick with it.

I'm partial to NH myself, have three NH dealers in the area that aren't part of the same chain so better odds one of them might have a part the other two don't.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mlappin said:


> If your comfortable with a green baler than by all means stick with it.
> 
> I'm partial to NH myself, have three NH dealers in the area that aren't part of the same chain so better odds one of them might have a part the other two don't.


Same here! Have 3 NH dealers. None are affiliated.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Give, the Vermeer 504 pro a look. If I was in the market it's the one. Krone also has an excellent silage balers.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Is the Vermeer 504 Pro metric? A friend told me he had trouble finding chains from any other source than a dealer. Might be an issue for some.

If I went with Vermeer, it would be an N series, maybe the R Signature.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I won't buy another new round baler until someone comes out with a tandem axle.
Krone has one, but it's 50K!
Can't believe most RAKES and SPREADERS and SPRAYERS are tandem axle, so why not a round baler?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> I won't buy another new round baler until someone comes out with a tandem axle.
> Krone has one, but it's 50K!
> Can't believe most RAKES and SPREADERS and SPRAYERS are tandem axle, so why not a round baler?


Round baler doesn't weigh that much for starters.

If you need a tandem round baler for flotation then you shouldn't be out there. Even grass can be killed out from compacted wheel tracks.

If you need a tandem round baler for a better ride, then either slow down or tear it up, work smooth, and reseed.

Least the above applies here.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mlappin said:


> Round baler doesn't weigh that much for starters.
> 
> If you need a tandem round baler for flotation then you shouldn't be out there. Even grass can be killed out from compacted wheel tracks.
> 
> ...


Disagree. Round balers are far heavier than rakes and even a 1500lb rake come with tandems. A full sileage 4x5-5x6round baler can weigh a LOT-I'd bet close to a 500G sprayer.

Krone puts tandems on their round balers because they're smart.

Heck, they even offer hydraulic or air brakes, too. Another smart idea.

Baler and tractor last longer. Components and operator not beat to death.

Time is money. I don't want to make the excuse of baling slower because my baler isn't built to bale fast.

I dont get to chose when a ground hog hole suddenly appears in 5' tall thick grass, either. It just shows up, then its too late with single tires.

Others would be wise to follow Krone's example.

Theres a reason they are considered some of the best hay tools in the world.

American technology is 20 years behind Europe. Just bought a 15yr old European tractor and although it will be more upkeep, the front suspension, cab suspension, nicer seat will allow me to move faster and make more money. No reason to have a nice suspension tractor pulling a baler riding on a single tire with ZERO suspension!

Now here's a real baler, built for smooth ride, speed, long life.

Maybe I'll sell a kidney to buy one. LOL


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Get smooth fields and no need for a tandem baler. Rotary wheel rakes have tandems to better follow the contour of the ground. If anything needs tandems under it then my discbine should have em, its heavier than my round baler I'm sure.

I run 11mph with both the discbine and run that fast with the baler on later cuttings.

Most of my hayfields are smoother than the county roads.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Seems most North American brands now offer super large flotation tires as an option. Guess this is their alternative to the tandem axle? Seems to me it would accomplish the same thing with less moving parts. Probably no more expensive to replace one huge tire than two smaller ones when the time comes.


----------



## 10ecfarmer (Jun 9, 2015)

IMO, A Tandem Axel on a hay roller Looks Better ..


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Trotwood2955 said:


> Seems most North American brands now offer super large flotation tires as an option. Guess this is their alternative to the tandem axle? Seems to me it would accomplish the same thing with less moving parts. Probably no more expensive to replace one huge tire than two smaller ones when the time comes.


Mehhhh
Tandem axles walk over bumps better, plus it has a "suspension" effect.
Do agree less moving parts on a stiff single tire baler.

I see Krone offers it as an option or the big single tire, or the small single tire, for those who like a shitty ride.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

The tandem idea is something to think about, however, a tandem setup can have a negative effect on the hay ground, especially when the ground is wet, when making tight turns since tandems tend to scoot across the ground in tight turns.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Most times every benefit has it’s drawback. I have spent some quality time fixing tandem axle components that went amuck from a lack of maintainance. My opinion, the 21.5-16.1 floater that is common on the big round balers can be run at a low enough pressure to about make up for the lack of a tandem axle. Also my opinion that if you are traveling so fast that you need tandems on the baler, the pickup will be bouncing around on its gauge wheels too much to do a good job. I have found that the best way to improve baler efficiency is with a bigger rake.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

Welcome to Haytalk, lbfarmboy. Are you only baling silage or are you doing dry hay as well? Personally, all I bale is dry hay and I have an older Claas 62S that is a fixed chambered roller baler, but is in pretty good shape. I do like that it is much less complicated than newer balers and is mechanically much simpler that a variable chamber baler. That being said, it is slower and some parts are no longer available. As much as I like my current baler, I am going to an auction Saturday that has a NH BR7060 SS with preservative applicator (keeping my fingers crossed).

When I was leaving the auction at the local Case IH/NH dealer a couple weeks ago, they had some smaller NH balers that I checked out. They are new RF series that went back to a fixed chamber roller baler (see link below). Not sure I would want to go back to a fixed chambered baler from a variable chamber belt baler, but if they are cheaper, easier to maintain and can put up the bale I want, it might be worth the look.

http://agriculture1.newholland.com/nar/en-us/equipment/products/haytools-spreaders/rf-fixed-chamber-round-baler

Correction: The new RF series are chain/slat, not rollers. The biggest model does have some rollers as well, though.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Josh in WNY said:


> Welcome to Haytalk, lbfarmboy. Are you only baling silage or are you doing dry hay as well? Personally, all I bale is dry hay and I have an older Claas 62S that is a fixed chambered roller baler, but is in pretty good shape. I do like that it is much less complicated than newer balers and is mechanically much simpler that a variable chamber baler. That being said, it is slower and some parts are no longer available. As much as I like my current baler, I am going to an auction Saturday that has a NH BR7060 SS with preservative applicator (keeping my fingers crossed).
> 
> When I was leaving the auction at the local Case IH/NH dealer a couple weeks ago, they had some smaller NH balers that I checked out. They are new RF series that went back to a fixed chamber roller baler (see link below). Not sure I would want to go back to a fixed chambered baler from a variable chamber belt baler, but if they are cheaper, easier to maintain and can put up the bale I want, it might be worth the look.
> 
> ...


Have you looked at it yet? Going today with my uncle to check out tractors if you would like something in particular looked at. Baler looks nice in the picture and looks like they may not have farmed in a year or 2 by the amount of clutter around the tractors.


----------



## lbfarmboy (Mar 27, 2018)

Josh in WNY said:


> Welcome to Haytalk, lbfarmboy. Are you only baling silage or are you doing dry hay as well? Personally, all I bale is dry hay and I have an older Claas 62S that is a fixed chambered roller baler, but is in pretty good shape. I do like that it is much less complicated than newer balers and is mechanically much simpler that a variable chamber baler. That being said, it is slower and some parts are no longer available. As much as I like my current baler, I am going to an auction Saturday that has a NH BR7060 SS with preservative applicator (keeping my fingers crossed).
> 
> When I was leaving the auction at the local Case IH/NH dealer a couple weeks ago, they had some smaller NH balers that I checked out. They are new RF series that went back to a fixed chamber roller baler (see link below). Not sure I would want to go back to a fixed chambered baler from a variable chamber belt baler, but if they are cheaper, easier to maintain and can put up the bale I want, it might be worth the look.
> 
> ...





Josh in WNY said:


> Welcome to Haytalk, lbfarmboy. Are you only baling silage or are you doing dry hay as well? Personally, all I bale is dry hay and I have an older Claas 62S that is a fixed chambered roller baler, but is in pretty good shape. I do like that it is much less complicated than newer balers and is mechanically much simpler that a variable chamber baler. That being said, it is slower and some parts are no longer available. As much as I like my current baler, I am going to an auction Saturday that has a NH BR7060 SS with preservative applicator (keeping my fingers crossed).
> 
> When I was leaving the auction at the local Case IH/NH dealer a couple weeks ago, they had some smaller NH balers that I checked out. They are new RF series that went back to a fixed chamber roller baler (see link below). Not sure I would want to go back to a fixed chambered baler from a variable chamber belt baler, but if they are cheaper, easier to maintain and can put up the bale I want, it might be worth the look.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.- we bale a fair amount of dry hay also.....I will definitely check this one out.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Welcome to HT! As the others have said, you'll get a good baler from any of the major manufacturers. I had a Vermeer, and I replaced it at the end of last season with a MF 2946, and I'm very impressed with it. AGCO's regional rep and the mech from the dealer were on site to deliver on baling day to make sure it was set up properly in the field. I am told this is standard procedure with AGCO. It doesn't have a lot of bales on it, but it'll eat hay at 12 mph while forming an extremely tight bale.

There's a guy I know in eastern NM who grows haygrazer (mix of sudan and some other 6' tall grass), and has ginormous windrows. His 2946 was having trouble starting bales after about 1000 or so bales ran through it. It was doing fine in normal crop conditions. Obviously, the haygrazer isn't normal to the majority of hay guys. Anyway, AGCO flew engineers in and re-engineered a fix to his starter roll to correct the issue. I think that's worth its weight in gold.

If you can afford it, do NOT miss an opportunity to look at a McHale. If I had that kind of money, I would definitely have one of those.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mlappin said:


> Get smooth fields and no need for a tandem baler. Rotary wheel rakes have tandems to better follow the contour of the ground. If anything needs tandems under it then my discbine should have em, its heavier than my round baler I'm sure.
> I run 11mph with both the discbine and run that fast with the baler on later cuttings.
> Most of my hayfields are smoother than the county roads.


Wish I could, but I don't own the land I farm. 
My field conditions are kind of a "you get what we give you" thing,,,, other people's property. Some of them actually think ground hogs are "cute". Some are flood plain with drainage ditches.
I'd rather have a baler with a suspension that handles high speeds to increase my production. From what I'm hearing the Krone and McHale balers are built stronger, have more greaseable bearings and run longer than our American balers. 
They really interest me, but until I can afford one, its only something I hope I can afford in the future.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> ...I'd rather have a baler with a suspension that handles high speeds...


My 2946 has a torsion spring axle suspension and the oversized silage tires. It handles the rough fields fine and as fast as I can stay in the tractor seat.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

For what it's worth, I had a local McHale and krone dealer.(RBF machinery) make a bunch of oat hay wrapped round bales last year with a McHale baler,. Was about 55-60 % moisture and that baler never skipped a beat once.. ate wet hay like dry hay at full speed.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

sethd11 said:


> For what it's worth, I had a local McHale and krone dealer.(RBF machinery) make a bunch of oat hay wrapped round bales last year with a McHale baler,. Was about 55-60 % moisture and that baler never skipped a beat once.. ate wet hay like dry hay at full speed.


Was it this baler?

https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/19120889/2016-krone-comprima-v150xc

I think thats the dealer I'm working with on a possible Krone baler deal. That's a 2016 Comprima 4x5 Demo I could possibly be persuaded into buying, but I'd have to have a lot of things go my way to make that happen.

If its the same dealer, they were telling me about the way most farmers bale & bag hay in the UK and that Krone & McHale are the balers that can handle these wet/wrapped bales that our balers cant handle and hold up long term.

He told me he demos the baler at 11MPH with a JCB Fastrac and both the baler and tractor sell themselves quite easily.

That baler can be equipped with air or hydraulic brakes. He said they are frequently found on used lots with 50,000 bales on them.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Not that specific baler, it was a baler wrapper combo.
I have seen that in action and it's impressive.
Oliver is a good guy. Owner/salesman.
He is right about the European hay equipment tho. They are ahead of us because they have to be more efficient, fuel is way more expensive over there.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

sethd11 said:


> Not that specific baler, it was a baler wrapper combo.
> I have seen that in action and it's impressive.
> Oliver is a good guy. Owner/salesman.
> He is right about the European hay equipment tho. They are ahead of us because they have to be more efficient, fuel is way more expensive over there.


I've got a couple friends here in GA with McHale's... they are sweet, and as much as those dudes love their balers and don't hesitate to tell anyone how much they love them, you'd swear they work for McHale.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Our local Deere chain has begun carrying McHale balers. They put on a haylege demo last Spring and had both Deere and McHale balers there. As we pulled up to the field I told my friends there was no was I would put a Deere baler in the same field with a McHale baler if I ever intended to sell another Deere. I had only seen videos of a McHale before.

The McHale baler lived up to the billing both in visual inspection and performance.


----------



## Eastfreo (Aug 15, 2017)

We bought a new JD 469 silage special last year. I hadn’t baled anything for 20 years and found it simple and easy to use. did over 2,200 bales without a hitch. Great machine.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Tim/South said:


> Our local Deere chain has begun carrying McHale balers. They put on a haylege demo last Spring and had both Deere and McHale balers there. As we pulled up to the field I told my friends there was no was I would put a Deere baler in the same field with a McHale baler if I ever intended to sell another Deere. I had only seen videos of a McHale before.
> 
> The McHale baler lived up to the billing both in visual inspection and performance.


Odd that JD went along with them selling another brand of baler.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Odd that JD went along with them selling another brand of baler.


That IS odd.

Regards, Mike


----------

